# Circle Hooks for Spots



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just wondering does anyone use circle hooks for spot fishing? I used Eagle Claw L197's for surf fishing earlier this year during my annual trip to Hilton Head with good results on whiting and pompano. Just curious if anyone has tried them for spots. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Circle hooks work for everything except flounder.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

What brand and size do you use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like the _*Mustad Ultra Point Demon Circle Fine Wire w/ Upturned Eye*_ (what a mouthful!)

Size 4, 2, 1, or even 1/0 depending on what I'm targeting, and what size they are. For Spots, I would recommend size 2, or 1 if they're nice size.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks a buch. I will take a look at those. What part of NC are you from? I am originally from Reidsville, right outside of Greensboro.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

'Bout an hour north of Charlotte. Grew up on Lake Norman.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Owner Mutu #4s or smaller oughtta work.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the Owner Mutu Lights as well, but they only come with a straight eye, which is not conducive to snelling.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Will have to give the Mutu Lights a try. Last year caught a lot but missed more than I would like. So just looking for something better. Thanks for all the info. Dude' I have a sister in Charlotte. Come through that way all the time on my way home. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

whats happening man tried to send you a message:beer::fishing::beer:


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Jeff. All good. Been looking to hear from you. Going to Springmaid for Columbus Day weekend. Hope you will make it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> I like the Owner Mutu Lights as well, but they only come with a straight eye, which is not conducive to snelling.


...it's a spot...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

...yeah, but it could just as easily be a 20" whiting...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> ...it's a spot...


seriously with smaller species I just use a classic long shank no 2 hook and rarely get gut hooked fish as long as i hold the rod. I am much more likely to set the hook too soon than too late.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> ...yeah, but it could just as easily be a 20" whiting...


I just call that dinner.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> seriously with smaller species I just use a classic long shank no 2 hook and rarely get gut hooked fish as long as i hold the rod. I am much more likely to set the hook too soon than too late.


+1 I don't remember the last time I gut hooked a panfish in the surf or from the pier with long shank bronze J hooks. Especially whiting and pompano, they just hammer it on the strike and set the hook themselves...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dudeondacouch said:


> Circle hooks work for everything except flounder.


They work for me.........


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

abass105 said:


> Just wondering does anyone use circle hooks for spot fishing? I used Eagle Claw L197's for surf fishing earlier this year during my annual trip to Hilton Head with good results on whiting and pompano. Just curious if anyone has tried them for spots. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


I use #6 or #8 Long shank. The long shank seems to help them to keep from falling off when wiggling when you are bringing them up the peir.


----------

